# Naughty Treacle



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Every morning as soon as the children are at school, Treacle and I set off across the fields for our 2 miler up to my friends farm! I love this walk as Treacle is off the lead for most of it but never strays from my side apart from the occasional zoomie where she runs back and forth at 100 mph!
Yesterday I asked my son to come with me and he loved the walk up to the farm - on our way back as we passed a nearby field full of sheep - I explained to him how a farmer has a right to shoot a dog who is loose and worries sheep.
Treacle has always looked at the sheep with a twinkle in her eye, but never crossed into their field.eep:
Yesterday one was happily grazing near the hedge and instinct told me she was going to cross the stile and go for a closer look - so I called her and obediently she came - I gave her a treat and told her she was such a good girl:whoo:

She took the treat, belted over the stile and proceeded to chase the sheep - the field was huge - we could not even see her - just masses of sheep herding up into the top corner:arch:
I called and called - no response - son crying that she will get shot :cry2:
It seemed like ages before she reappeared - panting and exhausted but proud of herself - fortunately for her the Ram was in another field!

She was so naughty & lead on in future when we pass sheep! 

Spoilt my favourite walk now!:argh:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg that is just the naughty sort of thing George would do, must be the zac in them


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I had the same experience when Izzy was a similar age - but she legged it across a massive field and under a gate to get her herding experience, like you I was a long way a way and helpless, mortified and terrified the farmer would see her. So on the lead near sheep from then on. Yesterday off lead she arrived at a gate with a flock of sheep on the other side (they have never been there before), my heart raced, I shouted Izzy NO, and she walked on. Amazing, there is hope, but Izzy is a lot older than Treacle. The problem now are the pheasants that are every where!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG how scary for you both ,bless her dx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

How scary! Lucky Treacle wasnt spotted! There is a magical walk at the back of my childrens school through marshland,and then past a field of sheep,which always makes me very nervous,so far so good,but i wouldnt put it past Pixie,as she is getting way too confident to wonder off! Went for a walk other day with a farmer friend of mine who took me through a field of cows...now i am scared of cows and would have to go back through by myself on way back....i wimped out and went the road way round to pick up my son from school and was 15mind late! But yes the whole farmer and sheep thing is true and scary,bit of a faff but will put Pixie on a lead next time we go past sheep i think Bet Treacle had fun though! x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad Treacle came back - but please everyone remember that dogs of any size chasing sheep can cause serious harm even if they don't touch them so far bettter to put any dog on the lead around any livestock.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

how scary. I remember when I was younger a farmer in the village I lived in shot a dog who had escaped and killed a lamb. The dog was apparently a very good dog, never had shown any signs of agression and had always been really good around the farm animals. Goes to show that even good dogs can revert to their doggie instincts!
I think I will always keep Vincent on a lead if I know we're near farms.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Glad Treacle came back - but please everyone remember that dogs of any size chasing sheep can cause serious harm even if they don't touch them so far bettter to put any dog on the lead around any livestock.


I had to point this out to hubby who thought that as Weller wasn't actually touching the sheep it didn't matter!!!!
The stress of being chased can cause ewe's to self abort their lambs and so seriously affecting a farmers livelihood...............thankfully he now puts the dog on a lead.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I have learned my lesson - on her lead near any livestock from now on - I was so shocked that she just took off and chased them! 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.890162,-0.450936


----------

